# Exceeded my expectations!



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the review, 3 years later. I have been contemplating this machine for sometime, but now I'm going to pull the trigger and buy it. Reliability was a key factor in my choice and you just proved that. 
I know there is a lemon in every tool (car,boat,motorcyle, you name it) and hopefully I don't buy that one.  
I'm really looking forward to my purchase; or I could wait a tad longer and allow the Misses to make that a Xmas present; oh the dilimma.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I picked up one of these several months ago, based on web searches.

I agree, Rigid really nailed it on this tool.

Thanks for the review!


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Yup, a great sander. I've had mine for a couple of years and it's still going strong. Get one of those cleaning sticks too. It's amazing how much longer the paper lasts when you clean them.


----------



## Saxplayer (Apr 8, 2012)

I have one of these too. I really like it, especially the table groove for a miter gauge (I got an old used one for this). Everything is easy to use - table angle, belt adjustment, belt change, spindle change, mounting.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Woodmaker - 
Don't worry if you get a lemon, Home Depot will take it back no questions asked. 
I almost always leave the belt feature on when sanding. It is great for easing gentle curves.
The best feature is the tilting table. With a miter gauge and the table tilted I can quickly and easily chamfer the ends of through tenons - with absolutely no tearout. 
Now I am looking for a benchtop random orbit sander. Delta had one out around 2001, but I can't find it anywhere. It was a benchtop ROS with a 7" hook and look disk. It looked like it would be great for finish sanding smaller parts. Anybody know where I can find one?


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

I have had one for 3 years and I love it!. One thing to note…Because the table is adjustable; Make sure that that table is square to the belt or spindle. It clicks in to close but double check it anyway….


----------



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

Happy to read another few positive reviews! I bought one about 2 months ago based on magazine and HD website reviews, but I have yet to take it out of the box… hopefully soon! Thanks for the info. Looking forward to putting this tool to work.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

I just wanted to chime in and say I too am going to purchase this machine as I've had my eye on it for quite some time. The reason I haven't pulled the trigger yet is because I bought my ridgid r4512 last year on Black Friday when they ran a 25% off sale on ridgid tools online (with free ship to store). I'm hoping they do the same this year at which point she's mine!


----------



## riverguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Matt, if that R4512 is anywhere near as good a saw as the TS3615 that went before it, it's a keeper. If those stamped steel extensions every become an issue, you might see if the TS3615 cast-iron extensions will fit. My bet is that the rip-fence rail is the same on both saws and might just bolt right onto the cast iron extensions.

I've used all kinds of T/S's over the last 60 years and none has felt as good, solid and accurate as my Ridgid. The fence glides like it's on ball bearings and locks down dead straight every time. The work I do requires absolute precision (as close as is doable with wood), and this saw delivers.

Good luck with the sale!


----------



## mxrdrver (Feb 10, 2011)

I also love this machine. I picked mine up at a thrift store for $40 last year. I've come to rely on it so much, that I don't know what I would do without it. Everyone should buy one. Even at full retail, they're still dirt cheap.


----------



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

I regard mine as a mainline, go-to machine. It's another work station in my shop and I am amazed at how many times I turn to it.


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh yea, Black Friday sale! I'll be watching for that. 
I am enjoying alll the positive reviews.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

I've had one of these in my shop for years. It is probably one of the most used machines that I have. I love it. the only problem I have ever had was with the smallest of the spindle drums that wouldn't hold the sleeve tight enough. I too leave the belt unit on most of the time and gone through tons of belts in use. This is probably one the markets best value, worth every cent.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

This one is going on my wish list as my 20+ year old Craftsman has bad bearings and lets me know it evey time I turn it on!


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

This sander is so versatile. No tools needed to change from belt to spindle. I've had mine about 6 months and am very happy with it. From what I read if you stay off the small end of the belt it will last a long, long time. 
Thanks for the review.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have students who have bought this sander and they all love theirs too.


----------



## BurtC (Oct 30, 2009)

Just bought one of these two weeks ago. Had to return first one due to excessive vibration, replacement is much better. BORG was great about it and out the store in ten minutes with replacement. I've only run some scrap with it and wish I would of bought one of these years ago. Need to pickup some finer sleeves and belts though. Anyone use the HF sleeves on this unit yet?


----------



## riverguy (Sep 30, 2012)

I've been buying Ridgid sleeve assortments from whomever has the best price at the moment. Usually ends up Amazon or eBay. The last a good long time, especially when regularly cleaned with a sanding-belt "eraser." Hard to imagine how I ever got along without this little wonder!


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

I follow along with the rest, this is a quality machine for my line of projects.


----------



## dnick (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the review, I've been thinking about whether or not this tool was worth the expense for some time.


----------



## riverguy (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the review, I've been thinking about whether or not this tool was worth the expense for some time.

-dnick, North Hollywood, Ca.

Think no longer! Go for it! If you have a use for the tool, or if you even think you might, go for it. I would not be doing the work I'm doing now were it not for this terrific tool, and even after all the time I've had it, I still keep coming up with more uses for it.


----------



## denversigmon (Oct 21, 2012)

Impressive Review EB 4424


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

mine is the most used machine in my shop. 
I bought it, hardly, used for $100.00


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

I couldn't agree more, good review


----------



## cmmyakman (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a bunch of different tools, but this one stands out head and shoulders above the rest as the best value for the money. Every time I turn it on, I still can't believe how great the tool is for as little as it costs. If I remember, I had mine delivered to the house (free shipping) for the same price as you paid, and that was about 2 yrs ago.


----------



## Woodsurgin (Apr 2, 2011)

I really like mine. For the price, it is a great deal and doesn't leave you feeling like you bought a cheap tool. 
It is too bad about Home Depot's social politics. I think they should stick to their products and stay out of pushing their agenda. 
I also have a couple of Ridgid cordless drills which work well, but the battery life is not good.


----------



## stevebowman8322 (Feb 16, 2013)

i just bought a delta 31255x drum sander can anyone tell me where i can buy the gear assembly that raises and lowers


----------



## stevebowman8322 (Feb 16, 2013)

if delta doesent make a part anymore how do i get it for 31255x drum sander


----------

